# WinCC flex 2008 Symbolleiste ausgegraut



## Sinix (11 Februar 2011)

Hallo Forumgemeinde,

habe folgendes Problem. Bei einem vorhandenen nicht von mir erstellten Projekt werden nach dem Öffnen in der Symbolleiste die Buttons für "Linksbündig, Drehen, Zentrieren, etc.." alle ausgegraut und sind nicht anwählbar (wenn ich mehrere Objekte markiere). Bei allen anderen Projekten sind sie vorhanden. Hat jemand eine Idee?



MfG


----------



## Verpolt (11 Februar 2011)

Hmm,

die üblichen Verdächtigen 

Temporäre Dateien löschen.
alles neu generieren.
Projekt reorganisieren


----------



## Sinix (11 Februar 2011)

Die üblichen Verdächtigen helfen leider nicht.


----------



## netmaster (11 Februar 2011)

Schon mal auf einen anderen PC probiert?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (11 Februar 2011)

Mal damit probieren.... 

http://www.angelfire.com/falcon/speedload/Enabler.htm


----------



## volker (11 Februar 2011)

sind die felder evtl gruppiert?


----------



## duMMbatz (11 Februar 2011)

volker schrieb:


> sind die felder evtl gruppiert?




Blödsinn....!!! ROFLMAO


*ACK*

Programme: --> Siemens --> WinCClexibel zurücksetzen

Nur das hilft 

*Einleitung:
*In manchen Fällen kann es notwendig sein, WinCC  flexible auf den Zustand nach der Installation zurückzusetzen.  Beispielsweise kann es passieren, dass verschiedene Fenster (z.B.:  Werkzeugfenster) nicht mehr richtig dargestellt werden. Bei einem  solchen Verhalten ist es eine Möglichkeit den Cache von WinCC flexible  zu löschen. 
*Beschreibung:
*Um den Cache von WinCC flexible zu löschen, gehen Sie bitte wie folgt vor: 
WinCC flexible 2004/ WinCC flexible 2005/ WinCC flexible 2007
WinCC flexible 2008 
*WinCC flexible 2004/ WinCC flexible 2005/ WinCC flexible 2007:
*Das  Zurücksetzen der WinCC Flexible ES ist bei den Versionen WinCC flexible  2004, WinCC flexible 2005 und WinCC flexible 2007 wie folgt  realisierbar. 


Beenden Sie WinCC flexible.
Beenden Sie über den "TaskManager" die laufenden Prozesse "Hmies.exe" und "HmiSmartStart.exe"
Falls folgende Verzeichnisse existieren, löschen Sie den kompletten Inhalt (alternativ kann der Inhalt auch gesichert werden).

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Anwendungsdaten\SIEMENS AG\SIMATIC WinCC flexible 2007
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\BENUTZERNAME\Anwendungsdaten\SIEMENS AG\SIMATIC WinCC flexible 2007
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\BENUTZERNAME\Lokale Einstellungen\Anwendungsdaten\SIEMENS AG\SIMATIC WinCC flexible 2007
Starten Sie WinCC flexible 2007 erneut und legen Sie ein neues Projekt an.
 *Hinweise:
*Der Pfad kann abweichen, falls Sie Ihr WinCC flexible oder das Betriebssystem auf einer anderen Partition installiert haben.
Beim Löschen der Inhalte des Ordners "Temp", kann es zu Problemen  kommen, da evtl. aktuell auf Dateien zugegriffen wird. Löschen Sie so  viele Dateien wie möglich.
Das Starten von WinCC flexible dauert nach dem Rücksetzen etwas länger, da sich die ES komplett neu initialisiert.
Die Versionen WinCC flexible 2005 und WinCC flexible 2007 können auch  durch den Befehl "Hmies.exe -reset -new" zurückgesetzt werden. 
*WinCC flexible 2008:
*Ab  der Version WinCC flexible 2008 gibt es im "SIMATIC WinCC flexible  Start Center" die Option "SIMATIC WinCC flexible zurücksetzen". Hierbei  wird Ihr WinCC flexible auf den ursprünglichen Zustand der letzten  Installation zurückgesetzt. 
*Hinweis:*
Dieser Menüpunkt ist nur dann verfügbar, wenn WinCC flexible nicht gestartet ist.
*Nr.* *Vorgehensweise*  1 *Im "SIMATIC WinCC flexible Start Center" die Option anwählen:
*Halten  Sie den Mauszeiger auf das "Start Center" und führen Sie einen  "Rechtsklick" aus. Nun erscheint das Menü. Wählen Sie nun die Option  "SIMATIC WinCC flexible zurücksetzen".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bild 01 
*Hinweis:
*Für die Bedienung des WinCC flexible Start  Centers wird bei der Installation ein Symbol in der Taskbar Notification  Area, dem sogenannten Tray-Bereich der Taskleiste angelegt.
  2 *Sicherheitsabfrage bestätigen:
*Bestätigen Sie die Sicherheitsabfrage mit "OK", um WinCC flexible 2008 zurückzusetzen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bild 02 
Nun wird der Cache von WinCC flexible bereinigt. Das Programm startet nach Beendigung automatisch mit der Startseite.


----------



## Sinix (14 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

@ Jochen, nettes Programm aber das funktioniert bei WinCCflexible wohl eher nicht

@Volker, nein nichts gruppiert

@duMMbatz möglich das deine Lösung damit zusammenhängt...

Als ich heute morgen PG eingeschaltet habe sind alle Werkzeuge wieder verfügbar, hatte am Freitag nur "Neustart" gemacht, also kein Kaltstart. 
Dumme Sache das und mal wieder typisch Siemens :evil:
Trotzdem allen ein großes Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## duMMbatz (14 Februar 2011)

Bei BIG S gibt es da die schönsten sachen, einfach fehlen Symbole oder einige Reiter sind einfach weg.

WinCCFlexibel zurücksetzzen und es geht wieder...


----------



## SPS_79 (15 Februar 2011)

duMMbatz schrieb:


> Blödsinn....!!! ROFLMAO
> 
> 
> *ACK*
> ...




Mal eine ganz blöde Frage -> Wo finde ich das WinCC flexibel Start Center?
Habe dies bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden.

Schon mal Danke


----------



## Ralle (15 Februar 2011)

SPS_79 schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz blöde Frage -> Wo finde ich das WinCC flexibel Start Center?
> Habe dies bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden.
> 
> Schon mal Danke



Normalerweise unten rechts in der Symbolleiste.

Hier mal die Siemens-Hilfe dazu:




> Einleitung
> 
> Mit WinCC flexible haben Sie die Möglichkeit Projekte beschleunigt zu öffnen. Für den beschleunigten Start werden beim Bootvorgang des Betriebssystems einige Dienste für WinCC flexible im Hintergrund gestartet. Für die Bedienung des WinCC flexible Start Centers wird bei der Installation ein Symbol in der Taskbar Notification Area, dem so genannten Tray-Bereich der Taskleiste angelegt.
> 
> ...



Aber das tut nichts wirklich, außer den Start zu beschleunigen (angeblich). Dafür dauert das Starten von Windows sicher ein wenig länger und Ressourcen werden belegt ohne unbedingt benötigt zu werden.


----------



## SPS_79 (15 Februar 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Normalerweise unten rechts in der Symbolleiste.
> 
> Hier mal die Siemens-Hilfe dazu:
> 
> ...



Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Bei meinem alten Rechner habe ich das Start Center jetzt auch gefunden.
Muss die wohl noch bei meinem neuen Rechner in der Taskleiste aktivieren,
da dort noch kein Start Center vorhanden ist.


----------



## duMMbatz (15 Februar 2011)

**

bitte...


----------

